# Buying a TV...



## Grantley (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all - I'm looking to buy a TV (Panasonic), and no-one will negotiate. Is this normal? They all (Plug ins, Pana, Hyperpanda, Jacquis, eros and DG Sharif) have the same price, none will even give free delivery and I'm a bit peeved by the whole process. Plug ins refused to take the dvd out of one TV so I could compare the same film in another model. Service??? Are there any independent guys out there willing to do a deal, or does al Futtaim just have the market sewn up? Any advice welcomed, and for a decent discount I am willing to drive most anywhere in Dubai. 

with thanks in advance,

GJ


----------



## tiscalina (Jul 7, 2008)

We bought our TV at Plug ins and the delivery and the installation were included. 
I think it is not so easy to negotiate in a store.
Good luck for your search.


----------

